# Are Russian and China friends of the US?



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Is the Russian government and the Chinese government friends of the United States?

North Korea Has Been Trying To Help Syria's Assad Build His Chemical Weapons Program
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-syria-un-idUSKCN1B12G2
North Korea Has Been Trying To Help Syria?s Assad Build His Chemical Weapons Program

U.S. Sanctions Chinese, Russian Firms for Aiding North Korea
U.S. Sanctions Chinese, Russian Firms for Aiding North Korea--Update | Fox Business

Syria's Assad Praises Russia, Iran, Hezbollah for Military Support
Syria's Assad Praises Russia, Iran, Hezbollah for Military Support - Breitbart

Who is Hezbollah and are they a peaceful group?
Is Iran opposed to the US and opposed to peace with Israel and the Middle East?
Was Assad, the leader of Syria, accused internationally of using Chemical weapons on his own people?
What other leader used chemical weapons on his people (hint: he was once the leader of Germany)?

According to the second article, which countries are providing support to Assad?

Is the North Korea government good to its own people?
Is the North Korean government good for the region or for the world?
Has the North Korean government made direct threats, not just to US government but to millions of innocent civilians?

While one of the article above say Russia is aligned with Hezbollah and Iran in supporting Assad in Syria and that Russia is also supporting North Korea, which country is also supporting North Korea (hint: the countries name starts with a C).

Again, I ask, is the Russian and Chinese government friends of the United States?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Keep on slapping those sanctions, it will only improve Russia's friendship with US :vs_laugh:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Perhaps not bosom buddies, but not enemies either. I think we have enough in common with Russia that we could be friends. I don't know about the Chinese, they're too inscrutable.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

It would be nice if the leaders of Russia, China and 
the United States could improve relationships. I don't see
it happening. There seems to be way too many competing
interests.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

I would be willing to bet that the people from the US (well, not those crazy liberals), Russia and China could find common ground and get along just fine. It's the governments and the self serving :vs_poop: that run them that are manufacturing the issues.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Competitors. Perhaps not outright enemies but not friends unless there is a mutually beneficial situation.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

TG said:


> Keep on slapping those sanctions, it will only improve Russia's friendship with US :vs_laugh:


If KGB man keeps invading surrounding countries and committing election fraud, we might just have to. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

No, they are not our friends. Business acquaintances maybe.

But then, most countries that claim friendship can't be trusted either. So, I'd rather them be open than backstabbing turncoats.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No such thing as friends. Only temporary arrangements , only as long as there is something to be gotten from it. Sad part Russia and the US should be hand and hand, but that may never happen.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Russia and China will never be friends of the U.S. Partly as all 3 are super powers with their own national agendas that will create conflict. Second, as even though the U.S. is being challenged from within by commies, China is a corrupt communist country with beliefs at opposition to the U.S. and Russia is a mostly fascist country.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Friends? Of course not. World politics is a big game inclusive of posturing that has no room for friends without benefits.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Friends? Of course not. World politics is a big game inclusive of posturing that has no room for friends without benefits.


Exactly


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Friends? Of course not. World politics is a big game inclusive of posturing that has no room for friends without benefits.


Friends without benefits???? I like benefits, guess that's why I'm now a confirmed bachelor with only a long term female friend who gives great back scratching and body therapy.

America 1st


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Friends? Of course not. World politics is a big game inclusive of posturing that has no room for friends without benefits.


But then again ...... our very own politicians are not our friends, huh?


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

China and Russia are aligned with North Korea and want Trump to "hit the brakes" on North Korea. 
WORLD WAR 3: China and Russia to force Trump to 'hit the brakes' | World | News | Express.co.uk

On Tuesday, North Korea launched a ICBM missile over another sovereign country, in this case the US ally Japan. 
Trump on North Korea missile launch: 'All options are on the table' | Fox News

Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe also denounced Tuesday's launch, saying it represented a "most serious and grave" threat.

China has not condemned the launch. Instead, China's only statement about this violation is ""China urges the relevant parties not to take actions that would provoke one another and escalate tensions in the region," Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying said. "

This is another glaring example of China's indirect support of the NK leadership.

"Japan and the US completely agreed that an emergency meeting at the UN Security Council should be held immediately and increase the pressure towards North Korea."

While China has not condemned the launch and "watered down the response", Russia has not made a statement condemning the launch of an ICBM over another sovereign countries territory.

Lets see the further responses and actions from both China and Russia. Lets see if they directly condemn the NK missile launch that violated another sovereign country. Lets see if they defend North Korea with words or if they remain silent (another way of expressing support). Lets see if China and/or Russia veto additional sanctions.


----------

